# Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant- Final update PG 4!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Okay- this story is VERY frustrating, Im so mad I could spit :veryangry: 

We bought this kid from a top notch farm, I wont say who, the transporter informed us all the kids looked a bit sick when they picked the kids up. I really trust and value the transporters opinion, and I know they were taken care of very well on their trip home.

We get the kids home and one of them is definately very skinny, sickly, snotty nose, and a dirty butt.
We put the kids in quarantine and give them all their goodies to get them back to shape and get rid of all the snotty noses and everyone is looking good except for the kid with the dirty butt.
So we start treating him with DiMethox (Albon) and Pepto for a week as soon as he got here- doesnt do a thing, have the vet out she says to put him on bio-sponge too, so we add that to the mix for another week, nothing no changes, she runs another fecal he is clean as a whistle but LOADED with cocci (duh- I knew that) so we put him on SMZ and Trimethoprim, biosponge, and pepto we've been doing this for another week. This kid looks TERRIBLE, he is skinny, dull, and I definately think its affecting his growth. We have had this kid for a month now and we cant get rid of this.
What else can I do? Hes been getting pro-bios in addition, he was also copper bolused, and got vit A&D and Vit E/S. He has a relative appetite, but he is not improving AT ALL.

I guess what Im most upset about is the breeder insists this kid was not sick when he left the farm (which I know was not the case) and hasnt offered much advice at all, and I think they were actually annoyed that I asked for "help" to get the kid better since we havent been able to make a dent in this........ :sigh: I spent over $1400 on animals from them, I mean a little "customer service" :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

They sold you sick goats which is not what you paid for. The breeder HAS to give you what you paid for! They may be a big breeder, but there is no excuse for that. You need to tell them there is going to be problems if they don't help you out with this. Take pics of the kids, get a statement from the shipping company and make sure the breeder AT LEAST helps you, if not covers patial vet bills, gives you a refund, etc. Their reputation is on the line if they don't do something. I know being shipped from their farm to you, the kid didn't pick up cocci and drop a bunch of weight on the way home. That is NOT fair to you whatsoever and you need to tell the breeder this. Don't be afraid to say what you need to say just because they are a large breeder.

Sorry if I sound harsh, but that REALLY makes me mad!! You should NOT have to pay that much on top of buying and shipping costs. That's ridiculous. It's going to take a lot of kids to pay for the goats you just bought and that's not how it should be.

Sorry for ranting, but that really angers me. I can't imagine how you must feel. Hang in there! :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

I know- Im extremely frustrated about it. Even more frustrated that I felt so highly of this farm and intended to add a few more of their kids to the farm to work with their lines in linebreeding :veryangry:

Ive gotten pathetic one line email responses since the transaction occurred and the kids arrived at my farm- though Ive been cordial in the emails and honestly asking for advice on what track to take to get this kid back to health.

My husband is livid and wants to sell every animal we own with their herd name on it, while I dont think thats entirely neccesary, the more I think and write about it, the more irate I get too.

:sigh:

My biggest concern right now is we are going to lose this kid if we cant turn him around soon.
I dont know what else to do for him to try and get rid of the cocci.

Suggestions?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

I am so sorry you are dealing with this! Cocci is awful.....and the fact that he came to you in such poor condition does mean that he was ill before he left the original farm, in my opinion and experience, cocci doesn't take long to affect a kid, but if seen asap that kid will recover fully.
The problem with "big breeders" most times is that the number of animals overwhelms and the push to get them moved is at the top of the list and sometimes those sickly animals are not "seen". This breeder needs to have their eyes opened and yes, you do need to assert some aggresiveness in having them own up to the situation, but unless you contacted them within days of the kids arrival as to his condition, they can say that since he's been with you for a month theres nothing they will do, it is very frustrating and I do understand your grief and anger.

I have had great results with Albon....but in your case switching him to a different course of treatment may benefit him, try giving Corid....seems that some have had more success with this than the Di-Methox and Albon. How old is he? You said that he does have an appetite....do you think that if he was offered a milk bottle he would take it? I'm only asking because sometimes the benefits of goats milk will add to the recovery efforts as well as fill the voids in the nutritional needs.
CDtrum has had lengthy posts on the cocci treatments of her boys, you may find something there to help your buckling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

I'm so sorry for your troubles....  ....just after you got this goat....did you take it right to the vet for treatment immediately? If so.... that is a good indication ....that the kid could not of gotten cocci from your place(proof).....Get a vet note and records of how long..... the kid has been treated....been tested for cocci and confirmed to have it......and has been treated and this is not being fixed.....also have the vet write down ...that it doesn't take over night to get cocci and to be so thin and ill.........show what drugs/treatments were used on this goat.............Tell the breeder .........You have made repeated attempts ....and have the proof....of making that attempt with a vets recommendations and treatment......and the animal is not responding to them.... tell the breeder ...you feel that........You should be refunded or something done to help you........tell her that you respect her as a breeder ....and she has very nice animals......but you have to say that... you do need her help...one way or another.... :hug:

When you buy an animal... it should be healthy to start .....when you get them......if the animal is not healthy and you have repeatably tried to make the goat healthy and have proof with a vet (dated the day you received the animal or at least a day after).......rightfully......the breeder should give you a replacement or your money back......
As for the cocci wow......I really don't know what else to use....but I use corid ....that works well for me....but some others say it don't work for them............DiMethox (Albon) is suppose to of been a good drug for cocci.....I am really at a loss here.....That breeder needs to respond......to you..... :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

Oh no- the breeder was contacted the day after we got them about the condition of all the kids and a little note "they all arrived safely and we are happy to finally get them here " :roll:

ETA- the kid had a dirty butt when he was picked up- I was told by the transporter that the breeders actually wiped some of the poo off of him while they were there :GAAH:

I even emailed the other day to let them know we were still battling it, and I got the response that they have never had a kid not respond to Albon......

He is 3 months old- he was born in the beginning of March

He will still drink milk- actually I had milked the does and the bucket was still sitting on the milkstand when I pulled him out to dose him yesterday and he drank a bit (the kids there are all pan fed- really wierd to watch the kids go nuts for milk in a bowl! :slapfloor: )

I had stopped giving the milk since he was more or less weaned when he came and I didnt want to scour him further by re-introducing it. But I guess it cant make him any worse than he is now....


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

I just found this site on Corid- and Im going to be getting that ASAP- it sounds great
http://www.corid.com/corid_products.html


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

Great info you found! Now, the directions say to mix with water....do not do that, Stacey has had great success with dosing straight from the bottle. Also, Corid does deplete the thiamine in the system...more so than any of the sulfa drugs. After the course of treatment with Corid, wait 2 days and give him a dose of B complex to get the b vitamin level back to normal. And have another fecal run at the end of the course to see how it has helped. Doseage is according to weight...but straight from the bottle, no dilution as the kid won't be getting the amount of drug needed to erradicate the cocci.

What Pam has said is right, if you have the vets invoices with the dates on them, make copies and send her the proof of your efforts, you paid for a healthy kid and you have yet to see what you paid for, if anything she should refund at least half his cost or replace him with another that is healthy.

I don't have "top quality" goats, but they are worth their weight in gold to me. I did have a situation last year with a doeling that got sick with cocci. She had already been paid for and was to leave with her sister the week she was diagnosed. I am lucky that she was the only 1 of 9 kids that had the overload, her new mom was given the choice of a refund or waiting until she was well to get her. She chose the latter and the little doe was with me until she was healthy again...thank goodness I have a great vet that worked with me.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

See now I went and read Cdtrums cocci issue- and it seems that the sulfa would be the best thing for him since hes so overloaded. Which is what we have been doing- the vet also said that if it were something bacterial going on as well, that the SMZ and Trimethprim would clear it up.......others have said that the corid is a better preventative than treatment.

:hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

See, with CD trums boys, she had been using the corid with no results, in your case the albon hasn't had the effect needed, switching to a different med....in your case corid and in her case the albon may just be the answer. The fact that his breeder uses Albon may be the reason it is not working for you, his system has built immunity to it.

Different meds work well in some areas and others not so well.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

Oh, wow. That is so frustrating! I am so sorry you are going through this. Health of kids and not being able to see the farm/surroundings is the biggest reason I have not had kids shipped in yet. . . not sure that I ever will.

We had an issue with Albon not working on one doe kid. . . still don't know why but it didn't work. I switched to Di-Methox and it cleared up. :shrug:

To try and firm up his stools, you could try slippery elm bark powder. The goats love the taste too. I think this is a good herb to have on hand at all times. About as essential as a good dewormer, imo. Fiasco Farms has lots of info on it. It is especially good for any digestion problems.

What's the dosaging you used? Can the coccidia become resistant to cocci meds? I would think so. . . would it be safe to up the dosage?

That really sickens me that they would send a kid home with runny poop!! Yikes! And that they would wipe it off in front of the buyers. . . :shocked:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

Well Albon IS Dimethox so they are essentially the same thing :shrug:

I was dosing at 5 ccs undiluted (same I always do if cocci pops up- and their bums are usually dry by the second dose!)

Thats why we switched to the SMZ- still a Sulfa drug but with the added trimethoprim

Is pepto the best thing to us- or should I try like kaopectate or something?

capriola- where could I get the slippery elm bark powder from? Im willing to try anything at this point!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

Yeah, that's what stumped me too. With this doe though, she had runny poop (I see runny poop, I automatically start cocci meds, just in case). It was probably just a digestive problem though. I switched to the Di-Methox but also switched to a different milk source at the same time. So, I am not sure what cleared it up. :shrug:

I purchased it from here: http://www.bulkherbstore.com/Herbs?id=juXgZFYa 
I plan to always keep it on hand.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

I think I would give him strait Thiamine shots(after you are finished with treatment) if you are using Corid, since like Liz said, it depletes the body of thiamine more than the other sulfa drugs. Also, another thing to consider giving him after treatment is done is aloe vera juice orally, about half an ounce twice daily. This will help to heal his stomach and encourage the growth of new(good) bacteria.

If you have a health food store near you, you can also get some Grapefruit Seed Extract, it is extremely potent and probably about half a cc twice a day would help, it will help the Corrid with getting rid of the cocci.

If he still is having diarreha you can give him slippery elm, you can mix it in warm water and give it to him orally. Slippery elm also has worm expelling properties to it.

Good luck and hope he gets better soon


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

ProctorHill....I am so sorry for what your having to deal with as I just went through pretty much the same thing, except I only bought one kid from a very well known breeder in my neck of the woods......I do agree with Liz on buying from large breeders, I think they have to many to notice when something is not right with one kid......mine came home also with snotty nose, cough and 2 days later running fever with pnuemonia in right lung.......I took him into see vet and had fecal ran and he was loaded in cocci......we started with Corid and I did 2/5days rounds with him and no luck, so vet changed him to Albon and last week fecal was clear! He still is not 100%, still dealing with bit of cough and clear runny nose, mainly in the mornings....but no more fever!.....he has also been on 2 different antibiotics! I know how very frustrated you are right now... I know that some do give the Corid undiluted, which may be the ticket.....I was afriad to do it as my vet said absolutely NO.....that it can be dangerous, so I didn't try it, but I did give it at a stronger dose and it still didn't work for me, but Corid work great for me last year when I brought my first two kids home and they had it. Oh, one more thing....I went ahead and treated for lung worms with Ivermectin because of chronic cough and since eggs don't show up on regular fecal....vet didn't really think it was lung worms, but I treated anyway just to cover ourselves.
I pray that your little guy turns around soon! :hug: 
Denise


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

I am so sorry that you are dealing with this also. OK, I might of missed it, did you take them to the Vet? I had two cases of Cocci ever here. one we lost to it because I had no idea what it was and it was Years before I found these great sites. Anyway the second one was not looking good and so we took a stool sample to the vet and he was VERY loaded with Cocci. He had us do the Chorid and they also gave something else. It was a tube I THINK. It has been 7 years ago so I am not real sure what it was, but he said that he was so loaded that Just Chorid would not work, so I had to so this other stuff. I would get him to the vet and send a copy to the breeder.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

Yep we have been working hand in hand with the vet following her advice.
I ordered the Corid- and I also ordered some stuff for his gut a probios type of thing, and electrolytes
Poor little guy :sigh:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

I too tried my best to go with my vets advice, it is hard sometimes as you read other things that you think might work better. We have been on this long road for almost 3wks and I'm finally seeing light at the end of the tunnel. I went out this evening and just sat and watched my two little guys play.....probably first time since bringing my little sick one home, that I actually saw him running and jumping and playing with the other......it made me feel so good! My little guy hasn't even been able to get his CDT, which I think we will do tomorrow.
Oh, and I also called the breeder when I realized how sick he was and she just kind of blew me off....I have not bothered to contact her again. My guys are not show quality, but they are my pets and I care for them and love them very much and thought since I was going with such a known breeder that I would get a healthy kid to add to my little herd, instead I brought home a very sick little guy and caused my other new little (very healthy) kid to get sick.
Hang in there! Denise


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

we already spoke about this.. but I wanted to add the dosages I used for the pepto... I was using 10cc three time dailyy for a 28lb goat.. this cleared up the diarrhea in about 2 days (I amnot sure where I got the dosage info) I am not sure how much you are dosing, so I just wanted to add this quick..
This totally stinks :veryangry: I am sorry you are going through this :hug:

I don't know what to say about the breeder... mostly because I just can't believe someone would send out a visibly ill kid :shrug: What is up with that.. I don't really care how "big name" a farm is, or how many animals they have.. sub-par husbandry is just not right... and what happened to customer service? don't people realize the economy has tanked.. That we choose where to spend our hard earned dollars.. If you can't provide animals that are healthy and thriving and then ignore the pleas of your buyer, I would take my dollars elsewhere... I'm sorry this doesn't help you now but it is infuriating. As for contacting the buyer, just stick with the facts that you have.. any documented proof of illness.. remain cordial (kill them with kindness) no need to burn any bridges.. just be persistent, keep e-mailing, call, write.. send copies of everything.

Again this just sucks

Jennah


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

Jennah- wow no he definately is not getting that much pepto- hes probably getting half that - I will up the dose for him! :thumbup:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

Man sorry you are dealing this. What percent of Albon/Dimethox are you giving? And at what dosages? I use 12.5% Albon and dose at 5cc per 10 pounds.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

I am sorry about your issues and just want to add that I give 10cc of Pepto every 2 hours until the runs are getting better.
I would let him have the goat milk in a pan 2-3 times a day for his nutrition. None of my Feb or March kids are weaned yet.

Good luck. Denise


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

I was just going to pop on and say to give 10cc every 2 hrs.. but Denise beat me to it.. I gave 5 doses the first day and 3 the next.. it was the ONLY thing that worked for us... Hopefully it can help you.

Jennah


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*



ProctorHillFarm said:


> Yep we have been working hand in hand with the vet following her advice.
> I ordered the Corid- and I also ordered some stuff for his gut a probios type of thing, and electrolytes
> Poor little guy :sigh:


 Ok, Now that you said you ordered something for his gut, I get that is what I was giving my guy. I bet it was like a Probiotic. :hammer: They just did not tell me what it was. Like i said that was a long time ago.

I sure hope he pulls out of this. He will be a hard one to keep weight on after all this.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

Have you tried Neomycin? It basically sterilizes the gut. It is not labeled for coccicidia treatment but Coni Ross highly endorses it for that use. Mixing it with pepto has cleared up anything scours related on our farm.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

Eeeps- so I sent an email to the breeder....I wrote it and read it over three times and ended up deleting A LOT of it, because while I know how it sounded in my head it could have been interepreted as an attack, which though I would LOVE to just let it all come out, I dont feel the desire to make this situation any worse than it has to be.

My husband said I have one last chance to be cordial and get an answer from the breeder to what we can do here to right the situation, or he is wethering the healthy buck we bought and giving him to a pet home, euthanizing the sick buckling, and selling all the does to backyard milking homes without papers :shocked:

I havent tried Neomycin- hasnt been suggested to me yet, is that prescription?

The corid should be here this week and I got an emergency 911 electrolyte and gut solution
:sigh: I just feel so bad for him- he looks miserable. I dont know how long to try and fight this before we put him down. He doesnt play, jump, nothing, he just lays around inside and once in awhile he will venture outside into his pen and lounge in the sun.
If I was seeing ANY improvement at all, I would feel better, but after a month of trying, and nothing????


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

Neomycin is not prescription. It used to be marketed as Biosol but now it is just Neomycin Oral Solution.

Here is a link to it: http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/cgi-loca ... 37ffc75fc7


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

Thanks for that-
what doesnt make sense is that the SMZ Trimethoprim he's been on should have cleared up anything going on in there, including the bacterial issues.

I dont think he will ever reach his full potential- this has definately affected his growth, and is certainly not going to be the show prospect herd sire we hoped for. He may end up getting wethered and sent off to a pet home if he makes it.... :shrug:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

I'm sorry you're having all this trouble. Last year we had a bad cocci year and had a couple kids that were stunted and never reached their full potential either.

This year has been a much better year. I've used SMZ Trimethoprim before as well and the Neomycin was much more effective. Neomycin and pepto has been a lifesaver when it comes to scours and cocci.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

We havent had a single case of cocci here this year out of 40 kids- but ever since this problem arised Ive noticed a couple dirty butts, but they clear up on the second dose of SMZ and Trimeth :shrug:

I will try the Neomycin next- thanks for that suggestion!

- what stinks is after Thursday im not really going to be able to monitor is condition since I have surgery scheduled and am going to be pretty laid up for awhile. The hubby is going to have to do his best to treat/evaluate the situation


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

:veryangry: :veryangry: 
I am disgusted, I just received a response from the breeder

To sum it up it said:

By now he probably has an intestinal infection, and cocci isnt difficult to treat so I dont know why this has gone on so long. I dont know what you expect of me, and if he were here Im sure I could cure him RIGHT AWAY but I Have no control over what treatment he is getting or not getting ( :veryangry: ), and I am overreacting when I said that I dont think this kid will ever fully reach his potential after this difficult battle

Mind you again- my email was simplying relaying EXACTLY what we have been doing for him and all along Ive been asking the breeders advice for treatment, the only response I got was "Albon"....in my email I said I know the kid was sick when he left the farm, and what can we do about this?

UGGGGHHHHH


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

Sounds like she has turned the blame in the wrong direction...."on you"...  ..in which you have done alot for this little goat....and need to be commended for it .....not scorned.....  ....that is very unfair of her ...to respond like that.....Did you send her all the proof you had?
.....If you showed her the proof.... she should realize ....that you have done the right treatment with no response ...and have a vet in charge of the case......how can she say ...that cocci is easily treated...here is a hard case ....right in front of her.........I can't understand....how she can just ....turn her back on you :scratch: .....
If.. I was the breeder and received something such as that in the beginning .....in a email or phone call..... I would want to do something about it ..I'd want to do everything in my power to help.........not criticize my buyer ..... you have made many attempts for advice from her...to help the kid... from the moment ... he arrived at your home....... I do not understand....why she is ignoring you cries for help...........I am so sorry......... :hug:

Have you taken his temp .....?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

I am so sorry that she is treating you like this. It now sounds like she NEW he was sick when she released him and is really surprised that he is still alive, so now she is trying to blame you for not treating it.

You hang in there and I will pray ray: that he pulls through this and he will be a proven WONDERFUL buck.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

When one of the goats gets the uncurable scours like this we always resort to primor tablets. They are kinda pricey, but they work. Depending on the size of the animal, we give 1/2 tablet to the smaller ones, a full tab to the big ones. It works for us! Just my humble and sometimes misguided opinion, Fred V.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*



> When one of the goats gets the uncurable scours like this we always resort to primor tablets. They are kinda pricey, but they work. Depending on the size of the animal, we give 1/2 tablet to the smaller ones, a full tab to the big ones. It works for us! Just my humble and sometimes misguided opinion, Fred V.


 You know fred ...you may be on to something....thank you so much... for this info ....it may help the ones.. that cannot seem to rid there goats of cocci......I don't think it is misguided at all ....because they cannot seem to find anything that works.....and Primor may be the answer....there is one thing ...I did find is ....that it may not be safe for preggo animals... :hug:

I found this from the website below....
The prescription antibiotic of choice is Primor. Administer one tablet orally in the morning and the second tablet by mouth in the evening of the first day -- and then one tablet orally each day thereafter -- for a total of five consecutive days. Primor comes in body-weight dosages, and the tablets are scored so that they can be split in half for accurate dosing. Endosorb, a prescription tablet that calms the gut, dissolves readily in ReSorb, other electrolytes, or water for easy oral dosing. If Endorsorb is not available, over-the-counter Tagamet 200 can be given to goats; kid dosage is is one-half of a Tagamet 200 tablet daily for five consecutive days. Use one Tagamet 200 tablet daily for adult goats. Pepto-Bismol given orally may also be used to reduce to coat the lining of the stomach and reduce gut irritation.

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/artic ... sis06.html


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

Gwen and I are fortunate enough to have a Goat Vet that was raised around goats in the hill country area of Texas where they raise a lot of angoras and meat goats. He's knowledgable and is open to "alternative" treatments because he knows that goats are the red-headed step child of the ruminant family when it comes to animal research into treatments of diseases. I hope that they can get a handle on the scours problem, it can cause poor growth in an animal at the time they need to be healthy the most. Good Luck!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

My gosh Addie this is terrible! Have you tried Sulmet? I have had a few kids not respond to albon this year and switching them to the sulmet helped a lot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*



> Gwen and I are fortunate enough to have a Goat Vet that was raised around goats in the hill country area of Texas where they raise a lot of angoras and meat goats. He's knowledgable and is open to "alternative" treatments because he knows that goats are the red-headed step child of the ruminant family when it comes to animal research into treatments of diseases. I hope that they can get a handle on the scours problem, it can cause poor growth in an animal at the time they need to be healthy the most. Good Luck!


 You have a wonderful vet there ....thank you Fred......... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

That is incredibly disgraceful and highly rude of that breeder. No matter how nice or not these animals may or may not be, I would never buy from them. They are shameful. No matter how many goats they have, selling goats with sicknesses is just sickening!
:angry:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

OMG OMG OMG we had BERRIES Tonight!!!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: 
for the first time since this poor goat arrived a MONTH ago, i have seen berries

So last night when I got to the barn- he was looking better than he ever had, still pretty pitiful but better. 
The only thing that seems to be making a difference is the gastri calm I added to his full regimen of goodies. It was labeled for our Great Pyrenees but we never ended up using it for her. Its essentially Zinc and Vitamin E and some other goodies- well after two doses he was looking noticeably better, and after his third dose, BERRIES! I have never in my life been more excited about goat berries :slapfloor:

Im going to continue the meds for a few days- at least until Fri am when I go in for surgery :tears: and hopefully he can come off the anitbiotics , I will still continue the gastri calm though as I think that really helped him in the quick turnaround.

Oh- and as far as the breeder- oh we have had all of our words spoken and I have made it very clear to them our business is through with them. I know they dont care since they will sell all of their goats without us or not, but I dont have a good word to speak of them and made it very clear that we were really disappointed with the way we were treated. They didnt care- which was obvious. So wether or not these goats remain in our herd, right now I dont know, my husband wants nothing to do with the herd they came from and wants to sell them all. He already had me take them off the website. :shocked:

And Ashley I tried to call you back- and I will try again, but I just want to give you a big GIANT hug and THANK YOU for your offer to help us with this little guy knowing the surgery was coming up for me. That was incredibly thoughtful of you. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

Thats wonderful news!!! :leap: Glad he is finally making berries, and I don't blame you one bit for taking them off your site.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

Thats great news!! Glad to hear he's better  :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*



> OMG OMG OMG we had BERRIES Tonight!!!!!!


 :wahoo: :wahoo: :leap: :leap: 
great news...... :thumbup:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

Glad to hear the good news of BERRIES! :thumb: :stars: Funny when you get excited over little things like that. lol

I would definitely keep him on the gastricalm for a few more days and maybe add a some more EZ Pels to his diet to keep his Zinc levels up.

Sorry I didn't answer your call, I was busy driving and I try not to answer calls when I'm driving. Especially when I have a trailer full of bucks.  All the goats are now officially at the new place! :dance:

And your welcome! I will pray the surgery goes quick and easy for you as well as the recovery. ray: :hi5:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

That's great!! :leap:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

:clap: :clap: :clap: YEAH for goat berries!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: I so hope that this little guy continues to get better and better!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

How wonderful! So relieved to read he is doing better. :applaud: for your endless efforts and the advice of others. :thumb:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

Wow, this is quite a thread! I'm shaking my head over the rudeness of the breeder, if they were wiping poopy butts at pick-up time, they know darn well the kids were not well. And to place the blame on you, it just boogles my mind!

So happy for your goat, and I pray that he continues to improve!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

That is great!

I am glad to hear that he's doing better!! :clap: :stars:  :dance: :wahoo:

You handled this situation VERY WELL! (both goat and breeder!) :applaud:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

oh I hope he is doing well still..........what a sad situation.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant*

I am glad that you baby is doing better. Please keep a good weather eye on him and give him the care he needs, he provides joy in your life along with his herd mates and needs all of the care you provide. Keep providing joy for each other. Fred V.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Seemingly incurable coccidia- and a rant ...FINAL UPDATE*

This thread is pretty old now- but I just wanted to update- while still smaller than the other buckling we have that shares his birthdate- he has really come around full circle I just had to show you all!

Here he is when we got him in May- you cant really get the idea of how skinny with all of his hair









Here he is as of yesterday- he has been gaining weight slowly (he was a rack of bones through this whole ordeal) - and his coat looks so much healthier now! :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

he's looking great! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ...he is really nice .....you did a wonderful job with him..... :thumbup: 
he looks like a show animal now... :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Is he ready to start entertaining the girls yet??


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

He thinks so :roll: 
He's still a bit small I think yet to actually get the job done- but hopefully in another month or two he will be ready to get down to business- he's got a full dance card :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh awesome!!! I am so glad you didnt put him down what a beautiful buck


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thank you! 
I am too- at one point I thought it was our only option, but he must have heard me say it, and got serious about getting better :wink:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

What a nice update to hear.  I am so glad to know he is doing so much better. Great work on your part, he looks wonderful today. :thumbup:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am really glad he is doing better and he looks GREAT. Congratulations on a job well done.

Don't ever think they are to small to get the job done. Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

My gosh, I can't believe the difference, he looks fabulous! Great job, very well done!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow what an incredible difference! He doesnt look the same at all, great job!! :hi5:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Beautiful! :thumb: *


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

What an improvement, I wonder if you sent "before" and "after" pics to the breeders. What a shame
for them to send you that poor little sick baby. I'm so glad you were able to save him :thumbup: 
good job!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The TLC and perseverance he got from you is what made him into a GORGEOUS boy! :hug:


----------

